# Thinking of sharing at The Lister



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello!
My husband and I attended an open evening about egg sharing last night at The Lister. We found it very informative and are quite keen to explore this option.
Have people had good experiences there? Is there anything a newcomer might need to know before booking that first appointment?!
Thanks
Lou


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi Lou

I am desperately waiting to be matched with a donor at the lister so all I can say is yes, come on board!


----------



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

You see - right there! That is the reason I think I want to do it! 


Have you found the clinic a positive experience so far?


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi

Speaking as someone waiting to be matched it can never happen quick enough but  I have been with the lister for a year and been through one failed ivf cycle before moving onto de. The treatment I have had and the people I have met, doctors, nurses etc have all been very friendly and I feel comfortable with them. The only point I have is that they don't have any late opening days for scans etc so every time I need to visit I have to take a whole day off work. Obviously it is not their fault I live an hour and a half away and I don't know if other clinics offer this.

Feel free to pm me if you want to ask any other questions.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Come join us on the specific Lister egg share thread if you'd like: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279249.7560

Have a read back a few pages (or more) if you can be bothered! You'll see that nearly all of us are pregnant from our egg share cycles.

Most of us have been through a cycle quite recently and there are a couple of newbies who are waiting for their consultations, so you could ask any questions you might have and have buddies at around the same stage too.

Congrats on a fab choice of clinic. xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm considering egg share with Lister too hun. Heard a lot of good things about them and they're the cheapest i've found for our situation (we need ICSI). Already had one failed cycle at another clinic and hoping these guys can give us some good news. 

Good luck


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello 
I'm egg/sharing at the Lister in fact iv just been matched today I have done egg/sharing before at a clinic where I live and have a beautiful boy as a result I tried for a sibling there twice but no success,so decided to apply to the lister and was excepted.

They are very highly rated by the ladies on here,the Lister have a very good name and good success rates,up to now they have been fab.

I live up north and have to travel via train which takes 2.5hrs and is expensive but I'm at one of the best clinics so I don't mind.If I came by car my journey would be 6hrs drive.

I'm hoping to join the Lister thread to get a bit of support from all the ladies as my journey is about to start

Goodluck

Katie xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hello ladies and welcome. I started my ES with the Lister last year and i have nothing but praise for them despite my mc they have been wonderful in supporting me. I have ES with twice now.  Sending loads of


----------

